# How to grow Red Cayenne Peppers indoors?



## Joseph James (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys

Im just looking for a little halp on the subject of how to grow red cayenne peppers indoors? What light regimen what nutes and all other helpful info on growing this plant indoors!

I am starting a grow journal in the gardening general area on this plant and any helpful info will be greatly appreciated.

basically i just need to know what light regimen to treat the plant to..and what to feed it.

THANKS!

peace.​


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 12, 2008)

> 400 to 600 watt high pressure sodium lamps are recommended for growing peppers. They need 15 or 16 hours light a day.





> A good choice fertilizer is 15-15-15 (as marked on the container). This fertilizer will give plenty of nitrogen for foliage growth and healthy green colour, potassium for helping to fight off disease, and phosphorous to help cell division, flower and seed production and strong roots.



Information taken from growing-peppers.com


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 12, 2008)

Is there a flowering period for peppers?


----------

